# Logic Trace Digitizing System



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been getting emails asking questions about john walsh's drawing boards 
asking about the quality of the dxf file and the number of nodes produced so I put together a video
to demo and explain a bit


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Stan, keep in mind that I've never cut anything but vinyl graphics. I used to simplify files to reduce the nodes in curves and straight lines in order to get nicer cuts. From what I gather, you think you require more nodes? Are the lines between nodes only straight in DXF files? For example a typical circle will only have four nodes.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

its has been my experience that if you cut down on the nodes doing a circle it will look like a multipoint star
His software has a circle command , you can touch 3 points and it will create the circle perfectly and 100% accurate
but using the drawing commands you have to select more than 7 nodes , I use around 35 to 40


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I used to design jobs in Illustrator and import into Flexicut which I believe used HPGL format to send to the Roland vinyl cutters I used to run. A circle might have had only four nodes but it would end up cutting perfect (to the eye anyway) no matter how big you cut it.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

well I can only speak from my experience and I have cut back on nodes to the point that it looked like a star, but in john's software there is a
circle draw command and you only touch 3 points and it creates a circle 100% accurate.
The program even asks if the dia is ### so you can then change it.
I have not used illustrator but have looked at it for node editing and I prefer aspire for node work
But I do see what you have shown


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Stan by all means use whatever works for you. I was just curious because of my past experience with vectors. There used to be some Windows drawing software that created vector drawings (wmf) but there was only straight lines. So a circle would need many nodes to look good. I was wondering if that was the case with your software.


----------

